# Is it worth buying this for $1750.00?



## John9A (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm new to the idea of both mini milling machines as well as converting to CNC.
I am a teacher and would like to have a cnc to as a learning aid to help students learn, program and create small parts.
I am not new to cnc programming nor operating machines, but I've only been on the CAD end of it for quite a number of years.
I like these mini mills appearance and in videos they look perfect for my needs of a versatile instructional tool that can cut soft metals.
Also hope to have some fun with one and not only headaches which I'm sure a poorly converted machine would give.
But I don't know the good from the bad having no experience with them.
This guy below is for sale locally.
There is no name given for brand and I wonder if anyone can recognize it and share thoughts?
I'm sure that from the minimal information it's probably hard to give advice
Do the motors look as you'd expect? Is the conversion kit one you recognize?

Thanks for any experienced opinions on this.

John


----------



## middle.road (Feb 5, 2020)

We were just discussing this over here:








						Bench top CNC milling machine - $1750 (Fitchburg, MA)
					

Just gotta dig a little to get at it...  https://worcester.craigslist.org/tls/d/fitchburg-bench-top-cnc-milling-machine/7069426992.html




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				







John9A said:


> I'm new to the idea of both mini milling machines as well as converting to CNC.
> I am a teacher and would like to have a cnc to as a learning aid to help students learn, program and create small parts.
> I am not new to cnc programming nor operating machines, but I've only been on the CAD end of it for quite a number of years.
> I like these mini mills appearance and in videos they look perfect for my needs of a versatile instructional tool that can cut soft metals.
> ...


----------



## middle.road (Feb 5, 2020)

...


----------



## Chewy (Feb 5, 2020)

I think you can do better then that for the price.


----------



## John9A (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks thi is not the machine I'll go with.


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 5, 2020)

WHUT!!!!!


----------



## shooter123456 (Feb 6, 2020)

I see nothing inherently wrong with the machine specifically.  That looks to be a Grizzly G0463 which goes for $1750 new shipped.  That would not include the conversion parts.

The thing I do have a problem with is the condition of the shop and the way it is advertised.  I know I am guilty of letting my shop get very messy and cluttered at times, but I wouldn't dream of posting a picture of my equipment like that.  If he couldn't take 10 minutes to at least take all of the extra junk off the machine to get a half decent picture, I have to imagine basic maintenance and care was likely not particularly high on the list.

Personally, I would like elsewhere.  For used stuff, I typically start at 80% of new price for a machine that is in excellent/new condition.  I worn but well cared for machine would probably be around 40-50% of new.  A used and neglected machine, I would start around 25% if it looked like it could be saved and would be worth it.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 6, 2020)

Also notice he has some of the controls mounted into the bench so who knows what that entails
Doubtful if he has documentation for the mods judging by the clutter


----------

